# Baby snakes



## snakegirlie (Aug 10, 2015)

I have two baby carpet pythons and I was told that the albino Darwin was born on the 18th November 2014 and weighs 70 grams and a Murray darling carpet that was born on the 4th of February 2015 and weighs 84 grams does this sound normal? Just asking the question as I haven't owned snakes for very long and would like to learn more. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatE (Aug 10, 2015)

I just bought a juvenile pair of albino darwins born the same time and they are the same size.they look very healthy with good body weight.


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 10, 2015)

MatE said:


> I just bought a juvenile pair of albino darwins born the same time and they are the same size.they look very healthy with good body weight.



Yeah my albino looks healthy as well but I thought because she was months older she would be bigger then my Murray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatE (Aug 10, 2015)

My albinos are the same age and the male is much bigger than his sister.Some are slow starters.Different breeds have different growth rates too.

Mat.


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 10, 2015)

MatE said:


> My albinos are the same age and the male is much bigger than his sister.Some are slow starters.Different breeds have different growth rates too.
> 
> Mat.



Yeah that's true. What are you feeding your albinos on ? When did they hatch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatE (Aug 10, 2015)

Mine were born in December last year and im feeding them fuzzy rats.Once there on rats they will power ahead,much better than mice.


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 10, 2015)

MatE said:


> Mine were born in December last year and im feeding them fuzzy rats.Once there on rats they will power ahead,much better than mice.



Last time I fed her I gave her 2 pinkie rats. I think once I have used up all the pinkie rats I will start giving her a fuzzie rat. My Murray is already on fuzzies  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 11, 2015)

[MENTION=40126]snakegirlie[/MENTION] i would have thought at 7 months old your Albino Darwin would nearly be on weaner size rats already, did you have it on mice for most of it's growing time or bags of pus (rat pinkies) rat pinkies have little to no nutritional value to Pythons over the 3 to 4 months age, so i would say that is why your Albino is on the small side, get it on something with fur on it ASAP and you will find it will power on from then on.  ......................Ron


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 11, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> [MENTION=40126]snakegirlie[/MENTION] i would have thought at 7 months old your Albino Darwin would nearly be on weaner size rats already, did you have it on mice for most of it's growing time or bags of pus (rat pinkies) rat pinkies have little to no nutritional value to Pythons over the 3 to 4 months age, so i would say that is why your Albino is on the small side, get it on something with fur on it ASAP and you will find it will power on from then on.  ......................Ron



I have only had her for 3 weeks I think the breeder had her on fuzzie or weaner mice and pinkie rats is just what I have at the time but she will be getting fuzzie rats soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatE (Aug 11, 2015)

Just thought I would share a picture of my young fella having a feed tonight and the size of food he gets.


----------



## Smurf (Aug 12, 2015)

I have an albino Darwin about the same age, but he's probably twice as big. He's on weaner mice. Just depends how much they have been regularly fed. Often from shops pythons will be smaller, they are fed less frequent and sizes not upped to keep costs down. We got a yearling jungle recently who was well small compared to hone collections.

In regards to the younger MD being bigger, not an issue, they are a bigger species as adults so it is logical to expect the youths to also be bigger. As lo gas both are feeding well, they look healthy, then all good.


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 12, 2015)

Smurf said:


> In regards to the younger MD being bigger, not an issue, they are a bigger species as adults so it is logical to expect the youths to also be bigger.




I think you'll find this isn't actually correct. Both are of the Morelia spilota group and quite capable of attaining the same size.


----------



## Smurf (Aug 13, 2015)

GBWhite said:


> I think you'll find this isn't actually correct. Both are of the Morelia spilota group and quite capable of attaining the same size.



As far as my understanding is and what I have researched, the variegata (Darwin) usually grow to approx 2m while the metcalfei (MD) are more typically 2.5m on average. Of course there are exceptions with these being averages. Even though they are both Morelia spilota, there is more that separates the subspecies than markings and distribution. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, this is just the info I found when I was looking into the various carpets.
Regards, Amy


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 13, 2015)

The size of that alb is fine for its age.A lot of people these days seem to think that stuffing hatchies full of food regularly is the right thing to do.Steady growth without going overboard is the best way to go in the long run.


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 14, 2015)

Just gave her a fuzzie rat 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

